

Google's Android's market share compares well with Apple's iPhone - DanielH
http://blogs.computerworld.com/android_iphone_apple_google_market_share_web_share_safari_chrome

======
modoc
Headline should read: "Androids web browser market share compares well to the
2G iPhone when it had been out for five months"

Which isn't unimpressive, but isn't headline material imho. The demographic
who is early adopters of the android phones are pretty likely to be heavier
tech/web users than the iPhone folks.

~~~
DanielH
I agree with the first part, but how would several iPhone headlines sound if
you break em down? Just read several numbers more thoroughly. Financial Q4/Q1
2009 approx. 30% down. Financial Q2 2008/Q2 2009 up 123% with 85 added
countries...

"The demographic who is early adopters of the android phones are pretty likely
to be heavier tech/web users than the iPhone folks."

I've seldom seen a 'normal' guy using an iPhone before the 3G iPhone came
out...

------
brisance
FYI the original iPhone was available only in the US in June 07. Selected
European countries had them only in November 07. Way to skew a "report".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone#History_and_availability>

